# Miniature donkey sick, please help



## farmchick897 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 9 month old miniature donkey that I bought along with another back in November.  He is very little and fluffy, so when I got my hands on him (he wasn't handled at all) he is very thin.  Backbone, hips bones, chest bone feel prominent, but he has a big belly, so I naturally thought worms.  I have wormed him twice and figured he would start gaining weight.  He has 24/7 access to grass hay.  Well, he has started going downhill, he is laying down a lot, lethargic and is showing bizarre behavior with his back legs.  He lifts one and then the other.  So, I took him to a vet and had bloodwork done as well as fecal parasite exam.  His bloodwork was normal in all areas, except GGT of 98.  showed no parasite eggs in fecal exam.  Is not anemic, no fever, no diarhhea, is eating and drinking.  The little guy is withering away though.  Any ideas???


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't know anything about donkeys. I hope he gets better for you. I'm sure someone will come on that has some knowledge.  Good luck!


----------



## Mo's palominos (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe you could give him probiotics to get his gut working a little better. And you could also try a little beet pulp soaked in warm water. I give our donkey probiotics the day after I worm her and she gets about 2 handfulls of soaked beet pulp ever day ( especially in the winter ).


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 18, 2011)

My first thought would unfortunately be cancer. This would be quite hard to diagnose or treat though. 

I assume (?) the vet did a basic physical, and found normal-sounding heart and lungs? Since what you say is not entirely inconsistant with heart failure.

Have his teeth been checked, and have you tried offering him a higher plane of nutrition (carefully)? As a long shot, but worthwhile trying. Ideally something reasonably low-carbohydrate that you could put oil on; or if you are SURE his teeth are in decent shape, maybe some hullless sunflower chips?

Sorry not to be more help, it does sound like he may have a significant problem but obviously do what you can cuz you never know when they might turn around, best wishes,

Pat


----------



## mully (Feb 18, 2011)

I would get him on a good drench right away!  The drench will help keep his weight on and settle the flora in his digestive system.  Monitor what and how much he eats so you can make sure he is getting enough food. Talk to the vet about bulking him up ... he needs a special diet.  There are feeds for older horses that have extra nutritional value that you might want to explore ...talk to your vet about a ridged program for him.  Do you know what his white blood count is like? Keep him warm as cold weather burns a lot of fuel, a small horse coat might work.

God Bless!


----------



## farmchick897 (Feb 18, 2011)

His White blood cell count was slightly high but still considered normal. My vet recommended Senior horse food with milk pellets. I couldn't find milk pellets so I got calf manna. Is it possible for a donkey that young to have cancer? I am putting probiotics on his food as well as electoylighys(sp?) in water. I've contacted mini donkey breeders,
consulted 3 different vets and can't seem to find an answer. It's been suggested I do a urinalysis which it probably the next step.  His teeth have been checked and one vet said he needed caps removed and another vet said NO they don't shed caps until 3-4yrs of age. He eats and shows no sign of dropping food. The other donkey I bought with him is doing fine and won't leave his side. Thank you for your replies, I'm at a loss what to do.
The weather has been in the 40-50's and he does have a fluffy winter coat.
Edit: what is a drench???
Parasite test revealed 0 eggs..


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 18, 2011)

try some vitamin B and see if his apetite pix up. maybe you can get him over onto some high calorie foods until he thickens up.


----------



## mully (Feb 19, 2011)

Drench is a high mineral concentrate in a molasses base.  The calf manna is good and the senior horse feed will help.

Nutri-Drench is the liquid. It is first and only supplement to deliver all vital nutrients directly to the bloodstream in minutes. This superior combination of high vitamins, minerals, amino acids and glucose restores the immune system faster than ever before possible. Restores the immune system fast. Energy boost for weak newborns stimulates appetite. Corrects diarrhea. Maximizes antibiotic/vaccine response. Support for multiple birth and disease. Quick energy on show day. 

go here... http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...plements/goat-nutri-drench-supplement-2202323

This is for goats but fine for donkeys and horses.


----------



## farmchick897 (Feb 20, 2011)

I will get the drench today. I gave him bute yesterday to see if it would perk him up, it didn't.  Vet will be coming out Monday


----------

